# hen walking backwards



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

So my 3 year old Columbian blacktail is slowly going through her first real moult but I've noticed today she keeps walking backwards...I've googled it but got different answers... Some say it's neurological some say it's to do with the moult...any ideas??


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Does she shake her head alot also? She could have mites, or it could be neurological. Treat her for mites, and give her a couple fish oil capsules (just the oil out of them) a day for a few days and see if she gets better.


----------

